# ~Happy 4th Birthday Dante~



## Lynn_P

*and the rest of the Wildhaus D litter ~ August 9th*

Just a little slide show of some of my favorite pictures of Dante.


----------



## Amaruq

Dante and the other D's too!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Goodness Lynn--he looks like a beached walrus in that first photo.


----------



## Shoshana

I love the one with his nose buried in the straw. He a beautiful or is that handsome dog


----------



## onyx'girl

Happy #4 to Dante and the  rest of the D's Your slideshow is great!
I hope you all enjoy a raw meaty bone on your special day!


----------



## DancingCavy

Happy Birthday, Dante! What a handsome woofer you are.


----------



## Castlemaid

Happy birthday handsome hunk!!! And Happy birthday to all the D's!

Loved the slideshow. What awesome pictures. The puppy one where he seems to be barking at a ball made me laugh. He is just too cute.


----------



## GSDTrain

Happy Birthday


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P


Happy 4th Birthday, you are still the same adorable pup.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I loved the slide show!!! I especially loved the pic of his head in the straw! What a hunk..... happy bday handsome boy!!


----------



## Chris Wild

Great slideshow, Lynn. Hard to believe it's been 4 years. I remember snapping the Dante the Seal pic like it was yesterday!








Dante!


----------



## kelso

Happy Birthday Big Man!!!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9




----------



## Steffanie

Happy Birthday Dante!

He went from a cute little seal to a handsome adult!


----------



## G-burg

Happy Birthday Dante (and the other Wildhaus D-litter pups)!

May you bring your mom many, many more years of happiness!


----------



## gsdlove212

Happy Birthday Dante! 

Happy Birthday to all the D's!


----------



## Deejays_Owner

Happy 4th Dante & the rest of the "D" litter!!!!


----------



## Annikas Mom

Wow, where does the time go?!
Happy 4th Handsome Man!
May you and your Mom enjoy many, many more years together!


----------



## sleachy

great pics!







Big boy!


----------



## mjbgsd

Awesome pics, happy B-day Dante!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Dante!


----------



## geokon_2000

Happy belated birthday beautiful boy!!!!!

I remember lots of those pics from when you originally posted them. Its nice to get to see them again!


----------

